

Ask HN - Small cool niche conferences worth attending - ThomPete

Any cool conferences out there? 
Let's assemble a list without the usual suspects  (TED, E3 or SXSW)<p>Small cool niche conferences that you think are interesting.
======
dylanhassinger
Strange Loop in St. Louis - <https://thestrangeloop.com/>

Big Omaha - <http://www.bigomaha.com/>

~~~
zerohp
Thanks to my previous employer, in St. Louis, I attended the first two Strange
Loop conferences. Although I wasn't able to go the third year (2011) I saw
it's been growing by leaps and bounds. I think Strange Loop has the potential
to be one of the big professional software conferences.

------
pja
In the UK, the annual conference of the ACCU ( <http://accu.org/> ) is usually
worth attending. Next one won't be for another year though. Here's the
schedule for the last conference, if anyone is interested in the sort of stuff
that usually gets covered:
[http://accu.org/index.php/conferences/accu_conference_2012/a...](http://accu.org/index.php/conferences/accu_conference_2012/accu2012_schedule)

(What counts as small in this context btw?)

------
dejagern
For iOS development, 360iDev (<http://360idev.com>, Denver, September) is very
good. World class speakers, great community feel, and quite affordable.

------
moonshiner
Surge Conference in Baltimore is pretty good. And it's cheap. I call it
"Velocity w/out Javascript"

<http://omniti.com/surge/2012>

------
j45
Top of my list: MicroConf

~~~
bdunn
Agreed. I was there a few days ago, hands down the best conference I've been
to.

------
knb
in Germany : Chemnitz Linux Days / Chemnitzer Linux Tage. Happen usually on a
weekend in March. Entrance fee is 8 Euros. Great value, very nerdy, never sold
out,

[http://chemnitzer.linux-
tage.de/2012/info/index?cookielang=e...](http://chemnitzer.linux-
tage.de/2012/info/index?cookielang=en)

------
twog
Front end conf in Tampa bay is great <http://frontendconf.com>

